# Nearing 60 and adding sag:)



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

As a fluke I'd been running my fork at around 30% sag and shock at closer to 35% sag. I don't bottom out, but I use all of my shock, less about 10mm. I don't take any big hits usually anyway. My 20 year old shock pump was starting to fail. I knew what pressure gave me the specific sag I had originally settle on, which was about 20% in my FOX 36 160mm fork and about 30% in my DPS shock. So after making some changes and servicing, I just pumped them back up to the pressure that I had before. I notice my pump acting kind of funny. It would show right on pressure then a lower one after I pumped it up a little more. I always cycle the forks and shocks every 50 psi when pumping them up. So I bought a new FOX shock pump and found out I'd been riding 25 psi lower on my shock, and about 5 psi lower on the fork.
The thing is, I like it how it rides with more sag. It's nice and plush for an older dude like me Any of you older dudes or dudettes do the the same?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't add any more sag than I used to in my younger yrs, however I will admit I only ride my HT when I have to.
Added cush is the answer to an "old body" question.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

I never rely on what the gauge says when setting suspension. I pump it up to approximately where sag looks good, then ride, adjust as necessary to get the suspension to feel like it's working for me. Then I take note of the pressure on the shock pump. As long as the gauge is repeatable, I don't care what the value is, as long as it's constantly the same every time.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Suspension guru Darren Murphy (Push industries) says pay no attention to sag.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Suspension guru Darren Murphy (Push industries) says pay no attention to sag.


Disagree. You need some type of reasonable range to sag, but I don’t run exactly 30% in the rear and 20% in the front, but usually around + or ~ %5 or within that range. 

If you run too much front or rear, bottoming out your shock on the regular cannot be good for the bike, or the body. 

Too little can just beat you up. 

OP: unless the manufacturer says 35% is too much, do you


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm definitely not going through my fork travel. Even on some pretty good jumps, there's still 20mm left. I'm not bottoming out my shock either, but it's very close sometimes. I'm getting a Float X2 this weekend. That should be an improvement over my stock DXP.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> Suspension guru Darren Murphy (Push industries) says pay no attention to sag.


Our local guru Dougal says the same


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I'm definitely not going through my fork travel. Even on some pretty good jumps, there's still 20mm left. I'm not bottoming out my shock either, but it's very close sometimes. I'm getting a Float X2 this weekend. That should be an improvement over my stock DXP.


Do you have tokens in it?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

stripes said:


> Do you have tokens in it?


2 in the fork and yellow (medium) in the shock.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Tall BMX'r said:


> *2 in the fork* and yellow (medium) in the shock.


This is most likely why. IME (and against most recommendations & theory) I found that you can run more sag with Tokens as the "ramp up" at the end stroke is exponential making it near impossible to bottom out the Fork. I can get full travel (140mm) with 2 Tokens, but it takes a lot and is infrequent.

As a side not, my Fork is in for servicing and I told them to remove the Tokens as I'm going to try it (again) with a more linear spring.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Suspension guru Darren Murphy (Push industries) says pay no attention to sag.





TraxFactory said:


> Our local guru Dougal says the same


What alternative method do they recommend?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SteveF said:


> What alternative method do they recommend?



Darren says cut the o-ring off. Also not to worry about trying to get the full amount of travel. Check out the Inside Line podcast interview with him, it might change your mind about suspension settings.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've got added sag happening as well but mine is due to aging and it's not related to my bike.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm about that. Its hard to measure the back as its a coil. 

Set your bike to the bottom on the hardest practice hit you are going to do and that's about right.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Darren says cut the o-ring off. Also not to worry about trying to get the full amount of travel. Check out the Inside Line podcast interview with him, it might change your mind about suspension settings.


Here's the link to that podcast: Darren Murphy of PUSH Industries - The Inside Line Podcast


----------

